# Anyone got a chipped sky box?



## nickc300

So what's the score with these? Anyone got one? I've read you get every single channel (including porn!) and box office for around 100 quid. Sounds too good to be true.


----------



## IGotTekkers

Never heard of it. Let me look around on the deep web and see what I can find


----------



## IGotTekkers

Is there a chip for free gas and leccy?


----------



## nickc300

I had a chipped ps1 when I was a kid. Thought the trend must have caught on.


----------



## UkWardy

Few lads at work used to have them, but I think once Sky release an update every 3 month or so it scrambles the boxes. They ended up spending more on dodgy boxes than on an actual sky account :lol:

Although I think it's luck of the draw as another lad i know has had his for 3 years problem free.


----------



## BillyBigFella

of course there is plus you need to have the internet too. grab yourself a box off ebay for £70 or so, but you'll need some one to set it up for you, not very hard to do tho.


----------



## BillyBigFella

of course there is plus you need to have the internet too. grab yourself a box off ebay for up to £70 or so, but you'll need some one to set it up for you, not very hard to do tho.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-OPENBOX-V5S-Freesat-PVR-TV-Satellite-Receiver-Box-was-named-skybox-f5s-/221450607221?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Satellite_TV_Receivers&hash=item338f7c1a75


----------



## nickc300

BillyBigFella said:


> of course there is plus you need to have the internet too. grab yourself a box off ebay for up to £70 or so, but you'll need some one to set it up for you, not very hard to do tho.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GENUINE-OPENBOX-V5S-Freesat-PVR-TV-Satellite-Receiver-Box-was-named-skybox-f5s-/221450607221?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Satellite_TV_Receivers&hash=item338f7c1a75


So is this the real McCoy? I was led to believe it was an actual sky box that had been modified.


----------



## funkdocta

nickc300 said:


> So is this the real McCoy? I was led to believe it was an actual sky box that had been modified.


No that is impossible as far as I know. You need one of the dodgy boxes with the right firmware installed and a constant internet connection to decrypt the signal.

They do work though. Although you occasionally lose some channels but that gets fixed when new firmware is released.


----------



## naturalun

I remember as a kid we used to have a dodgy card that guy who works for sky sold us did exact same as the boxes on eBay, was great when I was 15 and left home alone. PORRRNNNN!!


----------



## nick-oh-lars

There is no chip, not since the 90's.

Its called card sharing, you need a linux based box, a card sharing server, and an intenet connection.

be aware, no HD anymore.

And don't go buying a box with 12 month 'gift'. the service can vanish at an point, or can be that overshared, that it glitches all the time


----------



## Wheyman

Got a dented one if thats any good but why not get a untouched one


----------



## MFM

nick-oh-lars said:


> There is no chip, not since the 90's.
> 
> Its called card sharing, you need a linux based box, a card sharing server, and an intenet connection.
> 
> be aware, no HD anymore.
> 
> And don't go buying a box with 12 month 'gift'. the service can vanish at an point, or can be that overshared, that it glitches all the time


Spot on. I would rather pay for the proper service with HD channels than use a card sharing service. Not worth the hassle.

Now in the old days when you could use a Nokia D-Box to get the full Virgin package, that was well worth it. Now the boxes are good as door stoppers though.


----------



## b0t13

eBay link above with card sharing is the only way to do it now, I know a few people that have used them for years


----------



## G-man99

Got a fair few mates using them and they are spot on.

Usually around £100 with a gift and so far no trouble apart from the odd glitch but that clears up really quickly.

HD channels seem to have now gone though.

F3 or F5 boxes are most commonly used

Ebay or facebook are your best bets and then use YouTube to see how to connect it up


----------



## H_JM_S

I lost HD and a lot of channels didn't work so just sacked it off eventually


----------



## musclemorpheus

been running mine for about 3yrs now I have lost HD channels now but who cares for £60 for the year it sure as hell beats ridiculous sky prices.. and I get all channels and any channels I lose I get an updated channel list which takes 2 mins to upload..


----------



## MFM

I just got the full sky package at half price for a full year so I can't complain too much. Loving the Sky Sports HD channels.


----------



## nickc300

Brilliant lads. I'll have a scout around eBay and see what I can find.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

well worth it IMO


----------



## Wheyman

To be honest you get more with a £40 kodi box like this http://amzn.to/2evpYLN just download the new builds and you get it all https://seo-michael.co.uk/best-kodi-builds-2016/


----------



## mjl1990

This thread is frm 2014.


----------



## Prince Adam

mjl1990 said:


> This thread is frm 2014.


 He is fully aware of that!


----------



## DappaDonDave

mjl1990 said:


> This thread is frm 2014.


 You've not met @Wheyman before have you? He's kind of the village idiot.

@Wheyman what's your cornerstone ref code, thinking of getting one!


----------



## 31205

Wheyman said:


> To be honest you get more with a £40 kodi box like this http://amzn.to/2evpYLN just download the new builds and you get it all https://seo-michael.co.uk/best-kodi-builds-2016/


 s**t them.

Vu+ much better. No streaming bollocks.


----------



## Todai

My friends got one that cost £250. It's for virgin and sky - and a planner so you can see what channels are what's on and their about.

rather than Kodi, having to know what it is you want

there may be different variants of kodi but


----------



## MickeyE

sen said:


> s**t them.
> 
> Vu+ much better. No streaming bollocks.


 Streaming is fine if you have quick enough internet and a good provider.

I recently got rid of SKY as my bill for TV package + BB and phone line got up to £126 , they then added another £8 a month (without my consent) for some deal on landline phone, we have't even had a landline phone plugged in for last 2 years! That was final straw, sacked it all off apart from fibre BB and landline as they offered that for 50% for 12 months.

Now have two set top boxes. Both have full SKY package plus loads more. One connects to old sky dish and internet, apparently the info to decrypt sky satellite signals comes through internet. Only thing no HD channels.

Other box is IPTV so just connects to internet, gets full sky package + PPV sports and movies + every premier league game including 3pm kick offs and tons of US channels too. A lot of channels in HD too.

Boxes cost me £80 each and subscription combined works out less than a tenner a month. Wish I had changed years ago. Picture quality is probably down about 10% from what is was on SKy (apart from IPTV HD channels which are pretty much just as good). But for all the extras and at a fraction of the cost it's a million times better value.


----------



## thecoms

@MickeyE - what feed are you using for 3pm kickoffs and do you use a Vpn ?

Thanks


----------



## MickeyE

thecoms said:


> @MickeyE - what feed are you using for 3pm kickoffs and do you use a Vpn ?
> 
> Thanks


 I use rapidiptv subscription on mag 254 box for 3pm kickoffs, it comes with NBC sports which has E.P.L Xtra showing 7 or so 3pm kick offs on sat plus all midweek too. More channels on there with EPL but NBC has English commentary.

Package is 90 euros per year about £77. You can also get 3month or 6 month subscription too I believe.

Not using VPN at moment used to a while back for downloading torrents but have probably become a bit complacent. Probably should start using VPN again.


----------



## thecoms

Nice one , cheers .... :thumb


----------



## 31205

MickeyE said:


> Streaming is fine if you have quick enough internet and a good provider.
> 
> I recently got rid of SKY as my bill for TV package + BB and phone line got up to £126 , they then added another £8 a month (without my consent) for some deal on landline phone, we have't even had a landline phone plugged in for last 2 years! That was final straw, sacked it all off apart from fibre BB and landline as they offered that for 50% for 12 months.
> 
> Now have two set top boxes. Both have full SKY package plus loads more. One connects to old sky dish and internet, apparently the info to decrypt sky satellite signals comes through internet. Only thing no HD channels.
> 
> Other box is IPTV so just connects to internet, gets full sky package + PPV sports and movies + every premier league game including 3pm kick offs and tons of US channels too. A lot of channels in HD too.
> 
> Boxes cost me £80 each and subscription combined works out less than a tenner a month. Wish I had changed years ago. Picture quality is probably down about 10% from what is was on SKy (apart from IPTV HD channels which are pretty much just as good). But for all the extras and at a fraction of the cost it's a million times better value.


 Mate at work said he struggles finding top quality picture when he wants to watch premier league games.

I prefer to select a channel eg Sky Sports 1 and watch it like I'd watch it on sky. Plus my box records. It's just like sky only 25 quid a year.

Mine also uses old sky dish and internet.


----------



## Imy79

sen said:


> Mate at work said he struggles finding top quality picture when he wants to watch premier league games.
> 
> I prefer to select a channel eg Sky Sports 1 and watch it like I'd watch it on sky. Plus my box records. It's just like sky only 25 quid a year.
> 
> Mine also uses old sky dish and internet.


 Yes this set up is great, has everything apart from 3.pm football. I have it on virgin so all the HD channels too. The decryption is not available on SKY HD


----------



## 31205

Imy79 said:


> Yes this set up is great, has everything apart from 3.pm football. I have it on virgin so all the HD channels too. The decryption is not available on SKY HD


 Last season I had setanta sports so got one 3pm kick off every Saturday. Now I have eir sports instead! What the f**k is that?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

sen said:


> Last season I had setanta sports so got one 3pm kick off every Saturday. Now I have eir sports instead! What the f**k is that?


 Think it's just setanta renamed

Irish sky sports 5 shows 3pm kick offs if you can get it


----------



## MickeyE

sen said:


> Mate at work said he struggles finding top quality picture when he wants to watch premier league games.
> 
> I prefer to select a channel eg Sky Sports 1 and watch it like I'd watch it on sky. Plus my box records. It's just like sky only 25 quid a year.
> 
> Mine also uses old sky dish and internet.


 I have same set up as you on one box , satellite/internet , which is excellent. Twin tuner on box so can record one channel whilst watching another, also sky skin so have fullish tv guide.

The IPTV box I got really for football , it works pretty much same as other box , you have set channels that you simply scroll to and watch, but this box has way more channels , all sk y + PPV sports and movies, and all prem, tonsof adult channels, US channels.

I have found it's nearly faultless on all channels including channels showing prem games. And I would say overall picture is slightly better across the board on this box than other.

Is your mate using a paid IPTV subscription or just streaming free from internet? There is a vast difference between the two. As long as you have fast enough internet and a provider that has adequate servers for the demand you can watch prem 3pm kick offs with excellent quality picture.


----------



## 31205

MickeyE said:


> I have same set up as you on one box , satellite/internet , which is excellent. Twin tuner on box so can record one channel whilst watching another, also sky skin so have fullish tv guide.
> 
> The IPTV box I got really for football , it works pretty much same as other box , you have set channels that you simply scroll to and watch, but this box has way more channels , all sk y + PPV sports and movies, and all prem, tonsof adult channels, US channels.
> 
> I have found it's nearly faultless on all channels including channels showing prem games. And I would say overall picture is slightly better across the board on this box than other.
> 
> Is your mate using a paid IPTV subscription or just streaming free from internet? There is a vast difference between the two. As long as you have fast enough internet and a provider that has adequate servers for the demand you can watch prem 3pm kick offs with excellent quality picture.


 not sure mate. he has one of those fire sticks. i dont really know how they work. soon as he mebtioned buffering i stopped listening.


----------



## RexEverthing

MickeyE said:


> Streaming is fine if you have quick enough internet and a good provider.
> 
> I recently got rid of SKY as my bill for TV package + BB and phone line got up to £126 , they then added another £8 a month (without my consent) for some deal on landline phone, we have't even had a landline phone plugged in for last 2 years! That was final straw, sacked it all off apart from fibre BB and landline as they offered that for 50% for 12 months.
> 
> Now have two set top boxes. Both have full SKY package plus loads more. One connects to old sky dish and internet, apparently the info to decrypt sky satellite signals comes through internet. Only thing no HD channels.
> 
> Other box is IPTV so just connects to internet, gets full sky package + PPV sports and movies + every premier league game including 3pm kick offs and tons of US channels too. A lot of channels in HD too.
> 
> Boxes cost me £80 each and subscription combined works out less than a tenner a month. Wish I had changed years ago. Picture quality is probably down about 10% from what is was on SKy (apart from IPTV HD channels which are pretty much just as good). But for all the extras and at a fraction of the cost it's a million times better value.


 You're my hero - so sick of getting bummed on a monthly basis by Sky.

Hit me up with info on these boxes - where they from, difficulty to set up etc.


----------



## Toranator

I bought one of the boxes off ebay. When i eventually find the game im after it always shite quality.

Interested in these sky boxes or equivelant then sack off virgin except interner. However i dont have a sky dish? Is that an issue?


----------



## MickeyE

RexEverthing said:


> You're my hero - so sick of getting bummed on a monthly basis by Sky.
> 
> Hit me up with info on these boxes - where they from, difficulty to set up etc.


 For the IPTV box which just connects to internet has full sky package + PPV and channels showing prem games I got the box (a mag 254) off amazon and the subscription I got from rapidiptv.com (90 euros for year) or you can buy 3 month for 35 euro and 6 month also. Literally took under 5 minutes to set this up. Was the main reason I got a mag box as read they worked very well for IPTV and a piece of pizz to set up.

For the other box that connects to old sky dish and internet, after reading around I bought a zgemma h2s box , these seem good value for the functions they have. There are plenty tutorials on youtube how to set these up and install subscription ( the "gift" for sky channels). Set up of these is a bit more complex, not that complicated but looked a bit fiddly. So in the end I decided to buy a box that was plug and play that someone else had already set up and installed subscription . Paid a little bit extra for this but still only £120 for box and one year sky subscription. The zgemma h2s boxes are around £80 quid on their own anyway, so basically paid £40 for the year subscription and the setting up.

I found this box on Ebay , just looked for sellers with good feedback in the high hundreds/ thousands that have been on there years and it works perfectly. I made sure I avoided all sellers that not been around long and those offering 2 or 3 year subscriptions at very low prices as apparently these tend to cut off after a couple months and the seller goes missing.

I'm far from an expert on this as only got into it a few months ago but there are plenty of related forums around where you can do more research. Anyways hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Imy79

sen said:


> Last season I had setanta sports so got one 3pm kick off every Saturday. Now I have eir sports instead! What the f**k is that?


 I used to have Setanta too!. Ill re-scan as I haven't seen this Eir channel, doe sit show 3.pm football?


----------



## Imy79

MickeyE said:


> For the IPTV box which just connects to internet has full sky package + PPV and channels showing prem games I got the box (a mag 254) off amazon and the subscription I got from rapidiptv.com (90 euros for year) or you can buy 3 month for 35 euro and 6 month also. Literally took under 5 minutes to set this up. Was the main reason I got a mag box as read they worked very well for IPTV and a piece of pizz to set up.
> 
> For the other box that connects to old sky dish and internet, after reading around I bought a zgemma h2s box , these seem good value for the functions they have. There are plenty tutorials on youtube how to set these up and install subscription ( the "gift" for sky channels). Set up of these is a bit more complex, not that complicated but looked a bit fiddly. So in the end I decided to buy a box that was plug and play that someone else had already set up and installed subscription . Paid a little bit extra for this but still only £120 for box and one year sky subscription. The zgemma h2s boxes are around £80 quid on there own anyway, so basically paid £40 for the year subscription and the setting up.
> 
> I found this box on Ebay , just looked for sellers with good feedback in the high hundreds/ thousands that have been on there years and it works perfectly. I made sure I avoided all sellers that not been around long and those offering 2 or 3 year subscriptions at very low prices as apparently these tend to cut off after a couple months and the seller goes missing.
> 
> I'm far from an expert on this as only got into it a few months ago but there are plenty of related forums around where you can do more research. Anyways hope that helps a bit.


 Mickey,

Ill have a log at this MAG254 box and rapidiptv, looks like you get a lot of channels!.

Does the 3.pm football be HD?


----------



## 31205

Imy79 said:


> I used to have Setanta too!. Ill re-scan as I haven't seen this Eir channel, doe sit show 3.pm football?


 No mate! fu**ing devastated.


----------



## MickeyE

Imy79 said:


> Mickey,
> 
> Ill have a log at this MAG254 box and rapidiptv, looks like you get a lot of channels!.
> 
> Does the 3.pm football be HD?


 No the prem games are not on HD channels, although there are so many foreign channels, could possibly be some showing epl in HD. I don't think so though, as if there were I think they'd probably be listed in the VIP UK section with other epl chanels.


----------



## stfc

sportsmania, via kodi on amazon firebox superb


----------



## edinburgheire

If i scan autobouquets as irish..will i get sky 5 ireland thus 3pm kick off?


----------



## DB86

stfc said:


> sportsmania, via kodi on amazon firebox superb


 I started using this a couple of months back....more than paid for itself!

I can probably count on one hand the amount of times it has either lost the stream or buffered.


----------



## united

Ive got a fire stick which I ise for movies and TV shows/box sets

and I picked up a open box (which plugs into your sky dish and Internet) for £60 off eBay, just for BT sports and box office

we still have Sky HD as the wife likes the planner/record


----------



## Muckshifter

Signed up for rapidiptv trying out the test just now and all good so far, running it directly through smart TV app so missus and kids don't have to muck about with boxes and kodi. Another test to try out tomorrow but can see me going with this one if can't do other one through TV.


----------



## ams_sxi

thinking of buying a IPTV box, alot of people run them off fire stick what do you guys recommend?


----------



## Muckshifter

ams_sxi said:


> thinking of buying a IPTV box, alot of people run them off fire stick what do you guys recommend?


 I had my trial running direct through my smart tv, only reason I am running the subscription through kodi is for a better EPG.


----------



## 4NT5

Muckshifter said:


> I had my trial running direct through my smart tv, only reason I am running the subscription through kodi is for a better EPG.


 Whats rappidtv like for browsing, straight forward? Is it similar to sky/virgin or is just a list on channels?


----------



## Wheyman

I prefer kodi on my firestick plus its only 24.99 at the mo http://amzn.to/2g8WGQy


----------



## 4NT5

Wheyman said:


> I prefer kodi on my firestick plus its only 24.99 at the mo http://amzn.to/2g8WGQy


 For movies and Tv programs its good for Live TV and sports its poor


----------



## Muckshifter

4NT5 said:


> Whats rappidtv like for browsing, straight forward? Is it similar to sky/virgin or is just a list on channels?


 Its ok, could be better just trying to get ivue TV guide set up got the password the other day, its exactly like browsing sky, just haven't had time to get into it. I paid £26 for 3months to test it and so far so good think there is like 4000 odd channel's,though I will never watch most of them


----------



## Muckshifter

Wheyman said:


> I prefer kodi on my firestick plus its only 24.99 at the mo http://amzn.to/2g8WGQy


 I have kodi and while it is OK for me my missus just can't get hang of it.


----------



## 4NT5

Muckshifter said:


> Its ok, could be better just trying to get ivue TV guide set up got the password the other day, its exactly like browsing sky, just haven't had time to get into it. I paid £26 for 3months to test it and so far so good think there is like 4000 odd channel's,though I will never watch most of them


 Do you set up the ivue tv guide and watch Rappidtv through that?

I used ivue TV a while back and the live TV wasn't great


----------



## Muckshifter

4NT5 said:


> Do you set up the ivue tv guide and watch Rappidtv through that?
> 
> I used ivue TV a while back and the live TV wasn't great


 Supposedly you can, like a said tho not had time to set it up yet


----------



## Irish Beast

Yep sly have blocked the HD channels somehow.

If you can get cable just get a virgin internet connection and get everything. I have a clone box. No streaming. no tv subscroption but get evreything in HD for £5 a month or something after an £100 outlay for the box


----------



## 4NT5

Irish Beast said:


> Yep sly have blocked the HD channels somehow.
> 
> If you can get cable just get a virgin internet connection and get everything. I have a clone box. No streaming. no tv subscroption but get evreything in HD for £5 a month or something after an £100 outlay for the box


 Where do u get details for a clone box?


----------



## 4NT5

Muckshifter said:


> Supposedly you can, like a said tho not had time to set it up yet


 Let me know how u get on


----------



## Muckshifter

4NT5 said:


> Let me know how u get on


 Will do mate.


----------



## tyke1

Try the mobdro app, that's got all the channels on


----------



## Dazbo12x

I have one for sale £70 box and remote only .


----------

